# Removing fireplace insert?



## LDickson44 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello!  I am reeeeeally interested in removing our fireplace insert and the surrounding floor to ceiling stonework.  Can anyone advise me on this?

Thank you!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 11, 2012)

First, did you know the insert might weigh around 300 pounds?  Yes, way!  You are in for a big job.

Second, are you truly committed to losing the fireplace entirely?  Fireplaces ADD to re-sale values.

Third, while it looks rusted, you might contact the manufacturer for options  . . . and instructions on how to remove it (reverse the installation directions).  You can contact them 
Ashley Hearth Products
227 Industrial Park Road
South Pittsburg, TN 37380

(800) 750-2723  or  E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## LDickson44 (Aug 11, 2012)

My husband informed me that he'd been told that the insert is cemented in, so we'd have to demolish the entire fireplace and rebuild it.  I love having a fireplace, and want to keep one in the house.  I just don't like how this one looks.  I guess for the time being, I'll have to live with it.  

Thanks for the info on the manufacturer.  I had previously tried to find contact information for them, but was unsuccessful.

Again, thanks!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 11, 2012)

It "might" be cemented along the perimeter.  You could get a fireplace guy to examine it and give you options.  Honestly, the perimeter might be thin metal which could be cut with an angle grinder.  There might be screws holding it into the wall, so you could remove the metal.

Before giving up, get some advice and take the next step.  I understand you dislike the rusted look.  My bigger worry would be WHY there is so much moisture inside the fire box.  Hang in there!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 11, 2012)

There looks like there should be pins you could remove on the hinges and pull the doors off. Then you could get them sandblasted or get a wire wheel and a drill and get the rust off. Smooth them out and put some high temp grill paint on them. Lot less work than tearing it all out. Just my :2cents:

Oh yeah  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 12, 2012)

I vote for the paint job.  Show your artistic side by picking a color that complements the stone rather than contrasts with it (beige, light brown?).


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2012)

CMV brings up a good point, why is there so much moisture in the fireplace? Check the chimney crown (the very top of the chimney chase) for cracking, nails, lack of chimney cap on flue pipe, any avenue for water to enter.


----------

